# The stupidity is strong in this one.



## garsh

So, this guy posts a video talking about why he has to get rid of his Model S.
He says that it's not safe.
You'll find out why at the two-minute mark.
Don't skip ahead to the two-minute mark. It's best to watch it straight through to build up the story.
You'll be amazed that somebody is this ignorant when it comes to vehicles.


----------



## KennethK

garsh said:


> So, this guy posts a video talking about why he has to get rid of his Model S.
> He says that it's not safe.
> You'll find out why at the two-minute mark.
> Don't skip ahead to the two-minute mark. It's best to watch it straight through to build up the story.
> You'll be amazed that somebody is this ignorant when it comes to vehicles.


Oh, yes. I saw that the other day. He didn't even know how to charge the 12V battery when it ran down while parked at the airport.


----------



## SuperMario

Yeah, I shook my head at this too. Perhaps it's his way to find a buyer quick...


----------



## Watts4me

When he sells it and the buyer crashes. Can't this be evidence that the seller knew it was not a "safe" car? 
Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Jakesthree

The only reason the car is "not safe" is because this wingnut hasn't changed the tires, even though they're worn down to the belts :angry:. And he can't seem to figure out how to not spin the wheels. SMH. The car is not dangerous but this idiot is.


----------



## Twiglett

Wow - Please Tesla, do NOT sell a car to this guy, he's dangerous.


----------



## KennethK

Even James Cooke shared some thoughts on this guy's problem.


----------



## Gabzqc

garsh said:


> So, this guy posts a video talking about why he has to get rid of his Model S.
> He says that it's not safe.
> You'll find out why at the two-minute mark.
> Don't skip ahead to the two-minute mark. It's best to watch it straight through to build up the story.
> You'll be amazed that somebody is this ignorant when it comes to vehicles.


This is so incredibly dumb. I watched the whole thing expecting him to say... and so we have bought an AWD Model S! but no. Hes going to get some gas guzzler... oh and how safe he lets his wife drive the kids around in that car with bald rear tyres!!! WTF!



KennethK said:


> Even James Cooke shared some thoughts on this guy's problem.


Love James Cooke, good find! (fellow Brit you see!)


----------



## Cloxxki

I was facepalming over him when I saw the vid before the controversy. Now I wonder whether he was just trolling to get views. He bought a Model X, right? AWD, but still.
Comes across as a bit nasty variety of rich dude. Has a bigger opinion of self than others would rate him. Just the vibe I'm getting.


----------



## JWardell

I love the idea of What's Inside, but it always makes my skin crawl. He opens things up and describes things wrong all the time. He's certainly no engineer or geek. Then again, it is a view into what a "normal" person might think.

I stopped following him months ago when he was all upset that he left his Tesla parked in an airport garage with less than 10% charge left, and after being away for weeks it was dead and he had to go crazy to get a tow truck in there. What a freaking moron. If you go to bed with your phone at 3% battery do you really trust its alarm will wake you the next morning? Do you blame that on the phone manufacturer?

So he's back here, posting this damning video of Teslas, when he is driving around on terrifyingly bald tires and endangering his family and everyone else on the road....and claiming it has bad traction in the rain? Yeah, no kidding! 
Sadly this may represent a lot of clueless American drivers out there. We have a lot. Some of them can afford Teslas.


----------



## Wayne Walker

I actually watched a few of this guys videos (along with many others) leading up to me getting my Model S.
I don't want to judge to harshly but I saw this video and kind of came to the same conclusion as many of you here. It's amazing when you show a video of your "unsafe car" with the bald tires? Well yeah any car is going to be unsafe.

But, I do understand some of his concerns regarding the RWD, anyone who has experience with RWD vehicles know they don't drive the same as your standard run of the mill FWD. I've had a few RWD vehicles so I'm fairly experienced. But for someone like this guy it might come as a shock and not be as easy as he is used to.

I do like the fact that he posted about his battery going dead, because it's one of those things that most people wouldn't post and hopefully not many of us run into... But it's a good thing to know about in case you do run into it.

##- Also I think this guy lives in Utah (according to his videos), so why he didn't look into AWD (D) models is beyond me.


----------



## SSonnentag

It looks like satire to me. Although I did meet a lady once who thought something was wrong with her small V8 car because it squealed every time she accelerated. Apparently she thought it was full-throttle or nothing.


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> So, this guy posts a video talking about why he has to get rid of his Model S.
> He says that it's not safe.
> You'll find out why at the two-minute mark.
> Don't skip ahead to the two-minute mark. It's best to watch it straight through to build up the story.
> You'll be amazed that somebody is this ignorant when it comes to vehicles.


AND now it comes out he bought a Model X..... with 22" wheels. Anyone want to bet he will keep the air suspension on the lowest setting 100% then complain about the tires being worn out?


----------



## garsh

Well, the AWD should help ensure that the tire wear is a bit more even.


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> Well, the AWD should help ensure that the tire wear is a bit more even.


so 4 bare tires video coming soon

this is the same guy that took his wife's S (it was her car) and had the calipers painted red AFTER she said not to.


----------



## Badback

In my experience, if you mess with a women's calipers, you are toast.


----------



## Cloxxki

Is it true the early RWD cars had relatively rubbish traction control to begin with? If you floor the car off every stop sign, tiresa re going to suffer.
The guy is a rich poser. Tesla owners may be offended by my generalization, but you ARE the 1%.
We see more and more proof that people also buy Teslas for the wrong reasons. And that not all owners are necessarily clever in any way.


----------



## Wilson

MelindaV said:


> AND now it comes out he bought a Model X..... with 22" wheels. Anyone want to bet he will keep the air suspension on the lowest setting 100% then complain about the tires being worn out?


I don't have any experience with air suspension. How would it affect tire wear?


----------



## MelindaV

Wilson said:


> I don't have any experience with air suspension. How would it affect tire wear?


(at least on the Xs) its been reported that the air suspension at the lowest setting changes the camber of the wheels - causing more inside wear on the tires.


----------

